
Tech Insider – Google's Instant Apps Hit a New Milestone - basicplus2
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-instant-apps-hit-a-new-milestone-2017-8/?r=AU&IR=T
======
basicplus2
I see this as a HUGE privacy risk.. Google will have access to Everything..

Yet another item in Googles updates I have to "uncheck" to ensure only apps on
my phone have access to my data.

If this follows to its ultimate conclusion, I bet Google wants ALL apps only
in its cloud so it has total access to ALL of your personal information.

